# License Check on the Beach ?



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Has anybody actually been checked since they passed the new law requiring a license to fish from the beach ?


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

I have been checked fishing from my dock behind my house. This was about 10 PM in the evening and I was told by the officer that I needed to have my fishing license with me on the dock at all times if I am fishing.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

I have been checked fishing from my dock behind my house. This was about 10 PM in the evening and I was told by the officer that I needed to have my fishing license with me on the dock at all times if I am fishing.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I have been checked at Ft. McRee when I was fishing from shore.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Nope. I have fished Palafox, the octagon pier, the t pier, and fort pickens, but have yet to be checked, or see them out there


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

We haven't been checked from shores in Destin ..yet. I don't carry my license with me either..the whole "must have license at all times" is a PAIN because ours is in my boat bag.. if I take it out of my bag to put in another bag, chances are it may not make it back into the boatbag b/c I won't remember!. I wonder if I can make a xerox copy of it and put that copy in my inshore bag - you think thats acceptable?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I was just wondering because I've fished off the beach in Navarre for years and never been checked. Of course, being a resident, I never would have needed one anyway but I've got a friend from out-of-state that comes down every year and he always buys a license but was never checked. 

I can see being checked on a dock if the officer in a boat comes by but who would do the checking on the beach ? It would require an officer on a 4 wheeler to drive down the beach looking for fisherman. Either that or have an officer driving by in a car checking the popular spots where surf fisherman congregate.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I was checked yesterday at the pensacola side of 3-mile bridge. From what I heard they checked all local piers and popular land fishing areas. I dont know about beaches.


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

Been checked on Navarre beach a few times.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

evrybody on this forum knows how much i fish and ive YET to be checked to an officer, whether it be on a boat, the t pier, octogon pier, green park, or 3mb


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

> *BigBrandon (10/20/2009)*evrybody on this forum knows how much i fish and ive YET to be checked to an officer, whether it be on a boat, the t pier, octogon pier, green park, or 3mb


I hope you got your license now, you just jinxed yourself.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

of course i do.. it would be rediculous to not have one.. thats just asking for trouble


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Turbow, who checked you ? Was it an officer on a 4 wheeler or did one just happen by in a truck ? You were surf fishing on the beach ? 

WhereI fish, you can't even see me from the road due to the berm.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

I have been asked if I was a resident when you did not have to have a license. And I had to show proof (drivers license).

On Johnson Beach the park rangers will check you, sometimes but not all the time.



Once I was done and got skunked and was walking down the road with my fishing cart full of gear but no fish.

Lady ranger stopped to ask if I had a fishing license. I did not tell her I was a resident cause she did not ask. I said "for what?"

"Fishing" she says.

I told her I was walking down this road pulling this cart, not fishing.

She did not like that answer and turned on the blue lights and jumped out with her ticket book.



She wanted my i.d. and I said for what?



Didn't like that answer either.



I explained to her that no one needs a fishing license to walk down the road with a load of fishing gear. I have no fish in my possession and you did not see me fishing. Call FWS and ask the real fish police if they ask to see license if they do not see you fishing.

So she radioed in and got her dispatch to call FWS to confirm.



She soon said goodbye.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

That's a funny story. Actually, just the opposite happened to me about 20 years ago on the Escambia River. I took a friend fishing for the first time and he was really proud that he had a fishing license. I can't remember if we were underway or just drifting but we didn't have any poles in the water. A fish and wildlife officer pulled up beside us just to see how we were doing and my buddy said "check our licenses". The officer said "I don't see you fishing so no need to."


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

> *welldoya (10/20/2009)*Turbow, who checked you ? Was it an officer on a 4 wheeler or did one just happen by in a truck ? You were surf fishing on the beach ?
> 
> 
> 
> WhereI fish, you can't even see me from the road due to the berm.




I was surf fishing on the beach at the gate to the park entrance before it reopened. One time I was checked by a pair on 4-wheelers, another time a guy came out of a truck.


----------



## Silver (Jun 18, 2009)

At any bait shop you can get a reprint for 2 bucks (or something close to that) I keep one in my wallet and one in my tackle box that way I can leave my wallet in the car. If i had a boat I'd keep one in the boat though for sure. Just sharing an idea!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i got checked on johnsons beach last weekend. my buddy got a warning for not having his license on him and they said next time its a 10 dollar fine.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Silver (11/6/2009)*At any bait shop you can get a reprint for 2 bucks (or something close to that) I keep one in my wallet and one in my tackle box that way I can leave my wallet in the car. If i had a boat I'd keep one in the boat though for sure. Just sharing an idea!




You will also need a photo i.d. with you so they can compare names on them.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I've never been checked on the water or on the beach.



Kim


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

you mean you have to have a license to fish.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

i guess next they will be telling us how many fish we can catch.


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Was checked almost every night I fished at Project Greenshores in the last month. No where else in the last 3 years though.


----------



## OffshoreAngler (Jul 29, 2008)

I was checked at the point at Ft. Morgan one time. 2 officers on four wheelers came up on us well were at least a 3/4 of a mile from the closest beach access.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

> *johnsonbeachbum (10/20/2009)*I have been asked if I was a resident when you did not have to have a license. And I had to show proof (drivers license).
> 
> On Johnson Beach the park rangers will check you, sometimes but not all the time.
> 
> ...




When I was with FMP (20+ years ago) I heard this before and an attitude like that would definitely get you a ticket, and you would lose in court if you challenged it. Kind of like the drunk asleep behind the wheel of his car with his keys in his pocket saying that he wasn't driving, just sleeping in the car.


----------



## rlbonds (Sep 22, 2008)

I've been checked twice in Alabama on the beach in the last couple of years.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *FishnGator (11/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *johnsonbeachbum (10/20/2009)*I have been asked if I was a resident when you did not have to have a license. And I had to show proof (drivers license).
> ...




First of all you can't be given a ticket for "attitude". Granted an attitude will make the officer look for _anything_ to ticket you for.



Second, FFWS pulled up to a group of us in a boat, I was setting anchor, etc. and not yet fishing like the others on the boat were already doing. This was on July 3rd and there was another officer and a WEARTV-3 crew onboard, they were doing a story about how busy the boating was going to be on the 4th. They were recording the entire stop procedure.



The officer did the safety equipment check and asked to see fishing licenses of the others, but not me. I asked him point blank if he wanted to see mine too and *he clearly stated that he did not see me fishing so no, he did not want nor look at my license.*



Some officers knowingly issue tickets that they know they should not issue. They refuse to be corrected in any manner by anyone they stop.

Knowing that for minor issues the ticketed will plead guilty and pay the fine versus taking a day of work off and spending the day at court to fight the ticket.



They just issue a ticket and tell the ticketed to "tell the judge".


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

If you are driving thru the woods with a gun in your vehicle, do you have to have a hunting license?



If your walking down a road with a fishing pole, do you have to have a fishing license?


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

So if you were asked if you were fishing what would your answer have been?


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I have my food stamp card!!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *FishnGator (11/13/2009)*So if you were asked if you were fishing what would your answer have been?




I would have said yes.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

That would have been my first question. 



This whole thing reminds me of a story.



One morning, the husband returns the boat to their lakeside cottage after several hours of fishing and decides to take a nap. Although not familiar with the lake, the wife decides to take the boat out. She motors out a short distance, anchors, puts her feet up, and begins to read her book. The peace and solitude are magnificent. Along comes a Fish and Game Warden in his boat. He pulls up alongside the woman and says, 'Good morning, Ma'am. What are you doing?' 'Reading a book,' she replies, "thinking, 'Isn't that obvious?'" 'You're in a Restricted Fishing Area,' he informs her. 'I'm sorry, officer, but I'm not fishing. I'm reading.' 'Yes, but I see you have all the equipment. For all I know you could start at any moment. I'll have to take you in and write you up.' 'If you do that, I'll have to charge you with sexual assault,' says the woman. 'But I haven't even touched you,' says the Game Warden. 'That's true, but you have all the equipment. For all I know you could start at any moment.'


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

:bowdown:bowdown

thats hilarious


----------



## river rat (Oct 3, 2007)

I live in Alabama and fish Johnson beach.I have always bought non resident license. I have never gotten checked until last year. A LEO on 4 wheeler pulled up and asked if I had caught anything, then asked where I was from and then asked for my license. I have been checked several times this year. The last time I was heading to the car with rods ,chair and ice chest and a leo pulled up asked where I lived and asked for my licence, me being old and have had a few beers I thru everything down and pulled my licence and tole her i had bought them on the way to the beach and told her to remember my face cause I didn't want to be checked again.


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

Myself and a group of friends got checked on the beach in Georgia. We all had a license except one who really wasn't fishing, just observing. They didn't check him. 30min later a mullet jumps out of the bucket and he picks it up and throws it back in, they saw from a distance, came straight over and asked for his license. No amount of pleading and reasoning could convince them that that wasn't fishing. They gave him a ticket, he gave them a fake name and address.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Never been checked on the beach at Gulf shores, BUT last year I was stopped by the US Coast guard, they checked everything except our prostates ! *Could not say much, they had guns.* Then this year the Marine Patrol stopped us, we were just riding around in my CC, we had no fishing stuff. 

*I guess I better quit riding around in my boat wearing army camo.*


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

> *Turbow (10/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *welldoya (10/20/2009)*Turbow, who checked you ? Was it an officer on a 4 wheeler or did one just happen by in a truck ? You were surf fishing on the beach ?
> ...


I was there when this clown got checked by the 4-wheeler lady. A license to fish from shore wasn't even required at that time. I just buy the Military Sportsmans Gold license for $20 and that covers all fishing and hunting except for federal stuff(ducks and whatever else falls into that catagory). I keep it in my wallet, cause I know I'm not going anywhere without my wallet, ever. Except for one time, went fishing in the evening and forgot my wallet was in the back pocket of my shorts, when I waded out into the waves. It got pulled out at some point and I didn't realize it that night. The next morning I realized what I had done at about 9 a.m., I drove out to the beach and prayed I would get lucky and I did. It was opened, laying face down in the sand, partially buried about 75yds down from where I was fishing. It had every card and the $2 that was in it, still in it.


----------



## dbuchanan1985 (Dec 29, 2009)

i was checked at bob sypes and warned then got an 82 dollar ticket on a boat the next day under 3 mile on boat


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

> *johnsonbeachbum (11/6/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Silver (11/6/2009)*At any bait shop you can get a reprint for 2 bucks (or something close to that) I keep one in my wallet and one in my tackle box that way I can leave my wallet in the car. If i had a boat I'd keep one in the boat though for sure. Just sharing an idea!
> ...


It sucks that FL won't let you reprint one online.......If you buy it online AL will let you log on at anytime and reprint one, I keep one in each car, my wallet, all my big tackle bags......for awhile I even had one in my buddy's boat.


----------



## buoy howdy (Jan 13, 2010)

If you haven't been checked yet all i can say is there's a first time for everything. The state's looking to make some $. My neighbor told me the other day a guy was getting ticketed for not having the correct amount of space between the letters on his boat, etc.


----------



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

I fish the octagon,sykes,NAS Pensacola,and both sides of portifino, and i've never been checked. i have herd of lisence checks on sykes though.


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

Guess I got checked once, he come up to my boat and asked if I had a license, I said yes, ok and he left. He didn't want to see it, just took my word. Then another time I was fishing on a boat with a friend, they checked everything but our license. Guess its done a lot on profiling and the way you act.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have not been checked on the beach, but have been checked at my car unloading and loading many times at the beach and bridges.



On another note, the whole license on you I understand but is also BS and I know for a fact if you have an ID they can call in to check if you have a license. 



On one occasion, long story and I was doing nothing illegal and the officer was really nice, but I had been scalloping on a boat but was dropped off by my car. I had nothing but mask, snorkel, and fins on me and the officer stopped us at our car for our license and no dive flag. We said it they were on the boat (which they were), and he called in to someone to have our name and SSN checked and cleared us. Warned us about the no dive flag, understandable, but nothing I could do it was on the boat, whatever.



Another story, I was fishing on my kayak and thought I had my license in my wallet. I had actually left it on a friends boat in his tackel box. Officer pulls up, and says he believes me that I have a license but writes me a ticket and says all I have to do is go to the court house and they'll tear it up. Understandable, it was my fault. Well, actually in FL there is a court cost which was 10 or 15 bucks plus it shows up on your record as "dismissed" fishing without a license. 



So, FWC can call in to check if you do not have it on you but it is cheaper to have an extra copy than get caught without it on you.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I buy an extra copy at wal mart. I believe its $2.50. One in my wallet one in my tackle box usually..


----------



## d_rifter (Jan 24, 2010)

reel fanatical yo:bangheadu can always buy another license for your wallet. ha ha!! txtPost_CommentEmoticon(':banghead');


----------



## iswim2fish (Jan 14, 2010)

johnsonbeachbum (10/20/2009)I have been asked if I was a resident when you did not have to have a license. And I had to show proof (drivers license).

On Johnson Beach the park rangers will check you, sometimes but not all the time.



Once I was done and got skunked and was walking down the road with my fishing cart full of gear but no fish.

Lady ranger stopped to ask if I had a fishing license. I did not tell her I was a resident cause she did not ask. I said "for what?"

"Fishing" she says.

I told her I was walking down this road pulling this cart, not fishing.

She did not like that answer and turned on the blue lights and jumped out with her ticket book.



She wanted my i.d. and I said for what?



Didn't like that answer either.



I explained to her that no one needs a fishing license to walk down the road with a load of fishing gear. I have no fish in my possession and you did not see me fishing. Call FWS and ask the real fish police if they ask to see license if they do not see you fishing.

So she radioed in and got her dispatch to call FWS to confirm.



She soon said goodbye.



i agree with fishngator they are only doing there jobs.


----------



## PCsurffisher (Aug 19, 2009)

I was leaving Mexico Beach surf fishing when a pair of officers on a 4 wheelers showed up. I was loading the truck, they looked at me a minute and went on down to the beach. This was backbefore Christmas.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

> *johnsonbeachbum (11/13/2009)*If you are driving thru the woods with a gun in your vehicle, do you have to have a hunting license?
> 
> If your walking down a road with a fishing pole, do you have to have a fishing license?


Interestingly, if you are passing through state waters to fish in federal waters (recreational) and have a speargun aboard (asssume you were going to fish in fed waters only), you have to have the state license. The interpretation is, if you have the gear aboard, you are fishing. I've been checked, more than once, and the interpretation is the same. 

Likewise, if you have guns aboard in federal waters (commercial, without permits), you are assumed to be fishing, whether observed or not. It is very complicated and, if you ain't wearing the uniform, you are wrong.:usaflag


----------

